# Spin Off: Before and After



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Show me your "first home" pics and then some follow up pics so we can see how much your bettas colored up.

Here is Princess Buttercup before:

















and here she is after about 3 weeks:

























She's still see-through, but MUCH more golden.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

we also have Finnie:

Before:









After:








She's really hard to take pics of.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cute!! 
Here's Ludendorff when I first got him. He didn't swim much, then he recovered from fin melt :shock:
His tail is now growing back from nomming (he chewed off the kink that grew as a result of the melt) 
Bowser pretty much didn't change color, I picked him for his vibrant color and he always kept it.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, I love these! Its always so much fun to see how everyones bettas grow and color up over time :3

I shall join as well! Ciel, my funny little marble, has changed SO much....
Ciel when I brought him home back in December:









Ciel just over six months later:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

o*o woah. I would never have guess that's the same fish!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, I wouldn't believe it myself if I hadn't watched him change! xD I tracked his marbling process though over the past few months with pictures even, I should post those at some point....

I love the colors of your guy by the way <3 Such a handsome boy!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles before:








Puddles (before he died):








Zero before:








Zero After:








Lacey Before:








Lacey After:








Echo Before:








Echo After:








Charlotte before:








Charlotte now:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Oh, I love these! Its always so much fun to see how everyones bettas grow and color up over time :3
> 
> I shall join as well! Ciel, my funny little marble, has changed SO much....
> Ciel when I brought him home back in December:
> ...


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:That CANNOT be the same fish!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Let me try to find my picture of Honeycomb before and after ----hold on>>>


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Taz before and after
Then Romeo's Before and after


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! Some of those transformations are incredible!


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

My Unnamed female when she first arrived....

and now...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Star my new Betta after just one day, she changed color overnight  She will join my sorority of 5 other Female Bettas in the 30 Gallon tank.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Aphrodite Before:









In Between:









Final:









Hephaestus before:









and a not so great After:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Honeycomb before:first 3 pics, 

Honeycomb after;

He was pure yellow with cellophane/white tipped fins when i got him, although today he is turning black, maybe he is a bumblebee lol?:-D


Uggh, finally got him to flare for the camera!

Can anybody help me out?:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106353

Also, i am getting a Nerite snail Monday! Any ideas on names? 

Enjoy and all your bettas are G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!:-D:-D:-D:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Day I got Orchid









And now 2 1/2 months later


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Flo when she first came home: 









And Flo now 3 weeks later:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is my boy, Octavius, who I unfortunately lost a few weeks ago. But this is how much he marbled on me! But it was always a surprise.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Now it's Buddha's time 

Buddha before ((Ignore the many, many pellets xD)









4 months later









And a month after that (his first time flaring!!!!)









He went from being clammy and dull, to being very alert and lively.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's Reuban when he first came home









and one of my most recent shots. he's really hard to take pictures of. i dont know why. he's a crazy spastic boy. he's darkened up a lot in the body though, and his tail and fins are huuuge.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Kinzoku Before










Now










Koi (RIP) before











Koi a few weeks later










After a few weeks in a NPT


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Sonas before:









And after a month or so:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I love seeing these too, I am so amazed at how many of these fishy's look so different their colors are so much brighter, and some of them change to a full different color..I never seen any fish that could do that!! Well here is a few of Sammy from April when he first came home, :-DThen in May, as he started to grow, and get brighter, his color didn't change per say..he is still same colors and In June when he moved into his new home;-)
I didn't even realize the changes were so significant until I saw these!!:shock:


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

*Indy's Before/Now*

Indy Before:









Indy Now:









Not so much a color change with him as just a complete turn-around in terms of weight and overall health. He has colored up a bit, though (actually, you can see the weiiirddd green he's developed on his ventrals in the new pic kinda xD), and his fins are LOONGGG.


----------

